# Air Gap



## pruashv (Sep 11, 2006)

Can someone tell me a simple way to set the air gap on small engines?


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

I've always used a business card never had a problem.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

gap at .010 using a feeler gauge for best accuracy, or a business card like tommyj3 said. some cards may not be the correct thickness


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm assuming you mean the coil air gap.


----------



## pruashv (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, the coil air gap.
Will try both.
Thanls


----------

